# Pooping inside



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I would think at 12 weeks that's alot to ask of a puppy, since he is still a baby. I do know when I had Jake at that age, I took him out all the time, regular schedule, etc., and rarely waited for him to send a signal that he had to go. Remember he is very young -- it's been awhile since I trained a new puppy, but I know there are others on this PF with lots of great information for this.


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

Tether him to you with a leash, that way he can't sneak off to do it somewhere else, and you can take him out as soon as you see him trying to poop.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

He is too young to be at all unsupervised. Tether him so that he can't sneak away, or put him in his crate if your eyes cannot be directly upon his fluffy little bod.

At that age, with Sugarfoot I was taking him out directly after eating, and we stayed out pretty much until he eliminated. If he didn't seem ready, we might've gone back in for a bit, but he had to be within my sight. Soon enough, we'd head back out.

Seriously, at this age there's no such thing as taking them out too often. You do not want to let him develop the habit of sneaky elimination--it's a nightmare! Be sure to praise him effusively when he potties outside.

--Q


----------



## GlennBaxterFamily (Apr 28, 2011)

In my opinion this baby is way to young to have earned the freedom to be unsupervised for any amount of time. I tether young puppies/dogs when they either young or new to my home.

The first time I tethered a dog to me I was amazed at how I did _not_ pay as close of attention to him as I thought I was. Tethering I believe helps the owner to be more aware of what their dog is doing, especially a puppy cause they are fast .. usually much faster than I am 

I believe the rule of thumb for being able to "hold it" is one hour per month of age. I have found this to not be as true for the toy breeds and that they sometimes cannot hold it for even that long.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree - way too much freedom for so young a puppy. How true GBFamily, until you are tethered to your dog you have no idea what they are getting away with. Later you might consider a bell. I have a toy and he just does not have the storage of a larger dog. I bring him out regularly but on occasion he will need to ring the bell. My trainer does not approve; she does not think I should let the dog order me to walk him. I still do it, after following some of the tips on the forum Swizzle does not abuse the bells at all. Your dog is too young for this now but keep in mind for later if he does not give you a signal. Hang in there and be over vigilent now. It will pay off in the long run.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh the joys of puppyhood, LOL.

I like crate training too. If I'm showering, getting dressed, cooking, pup goes in crate. Until house training is consistent, pup is tethered to me or someone else in the house, in the outside dog run, or in a crate. Preventing any accidents means quicker training.

Are you giving a "do your business" cue when the pup's outside, and rewarding when they go potty? This should be done every time you go out.


----------

